# 360°-panorama



## Alfred Eyrich (16. September 2004)

Servus,

Kann mir bitte jemand einen oder auch mehrere tipps geben wie und womit man hochwertige Panoramaaufnamen machen kann.
Gemeint sind Aufnahmen, wie sie beispielsweise auf
http://www.swisspanoramas.ch/ zu sehen gibt.
Wird hierfür spezielle Hardware (Objektiv) benötigt,
oder handelt es sich um eine reine Softwarelösung.

Falls ihr mir helfen könnt, wäre super


----------



## Night Vision Worker (16. September 2004)

Es gibt sogenannte Panorama-Kameras, die - wenn auch nicht 360° - zumindest 180° komplett fotografieren können. Außerdem verfügen die Cams häufig über eine Wasserwage, was späteres zusammenschneiden der Bilder erleichtert!

Du kannst mit jeder Kamera ein 360° Bild machen, bzw. dieses in Photoshop montieren, aber mit einer Spezial-Kamera ist es einfacher und sauberer.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. September 2004)

Es gibt von Ulead ein Softwarelösung, die solche Bilder zu 360° zusammensetzt.

Die Bilder müssen natürlich dafür auch geeignet sein!


----------



## Alfred Eyrich (16. September 2004)

gibt es auch eine möglichkeit dies auf einer dvd oder vcd  (standalone)
zu präsentieren ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alfred Eyrich _
> *gibt es auch eine möglichkeit dies auf einer dvd oder vcd  (standalone)
> zu präsentieren ? *



Keine Ahnung - am besten über die Demoversion der Software mal testen!


----------



## Clubkatze (21. September 2004)

Bei eiigen Canon Ixus hast du beispielsweise die Möglichkeit Panoramaaufnahmen zu machen und diese dann durch ein beiliegendes Programm zusammenzufügen. Dann hat man allerdings kein 360° Bild, sondern einfach ein langes.

Auf http://www.panoramas.dk/ findest du einige Infos wie du 360° Panoramas erstellen kannst...hab´s selbst mal vorgehabt, aber bisher noch keine Zeit dafür gefunden.


----------



## Alfred Eyrich (22. September 2004)

Danke Leuts,

werde mich dann mal versuchen...

Falls jemandem noch etwas einfallen sollte, nur her damit.


----------



## Bildermann (25. September 2004)

*Im Teil 84*: "Panorama erstellen" beschreibt Hennig Wargalla in der Photoshop-Praxis auf seiner *Webseite* unter seinen 100 Photoshop-Tipps, wie man so etwas mit *Adobe Photoshop* hinbekommt. Allerdings mußt Du es natürlich für Deine Belange entsprechend mit geeigtneter Fototechnik vorher aufnehmen...


----------



## Kassierer (7. Oktober 2004)

hi,
 wir hatten an der uni mal ne übung in der wir ein 360° panorama erstellen mussten, allerdings als quicktime movie. das programm das dazu nötig war hieß VR Worx 2.5 gibts als demo auf http://www.vrtoolbox.com/  .haben dazu einfach mit ner kamera auf nem stativ 12 bilder rundhreum geschossen und dann mit dem programm zusammengefügt.
  heraus kamm dann folgendes movie

 es kann sein dass man in dem programm dann auch solche bilder wie du sie dir vorstellst machen kann, bin mir aber nimmer sicher.


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Oktober 2004)

Na, den zweiten Schatten vom älteren Herrn hättest du aber noch wegretuschieren können   ;-] 

... just kiddin ...


----------

